# Black in color



## JrPit (Sep 29, 2008)

This might sound like a stupid question but is their a bloodline where u see the color black more frequently or common.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

black is a color I believe any decent breeding project excluding ofrn should throw as many variety dogs as possible. Jmo. A good stud will have variety in his litters and a good bitch will have the strength to birth the litter and the genetics to passon.


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

To answer your question there is no bloodline that only produces black dogs, but there are some that consistenly throw black dogs depending on ancestory. The Boudreaux lines throws black pretty consistently. Alot of stuff off Jeep throws blacks. Also anything with Virgil or Tudor dogs upfront are known to produce this color. Some Alligator stuff throw blacks, but thats also stemming from Tudors dogs.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Boudreaux and T-N-T are most often black/Seal, but like any line they have can throw any acceptable color.


----------



## JrPit (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah your right I agree with the boudreaux I have seen alot of consistency with black though it is true any color can be seen. thanks guys just had the curiousity.


----------



## MACK1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well it might sound a lil dumb but I belive that da blue pitbull comes from a black dog kuz my blue butthead boy had puppies with a black blue bitch n they all came out blue so da descendentz are black itz weird but itz true n if da sire has fawn in his descendent but his blue n da dam is black da black dam could throw out fawns 2 itz a lot u can learn I mean u never stop learning about dogs this pitbullz are amazing thatz why I have 1 well I might not know as much as yall but im learning lil by lil n reading what yall have 2 say helps a lot thankz yall


----------



## hounddog73 (Jan 16, 2009)

i was curious about this myself


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

MACK1 said:


> Well it might sound a lil dumb but I belive that da blue pitbull comes from a black dog kuz my blue butthead boy had puppies with a black blue bitch n they all came out blue so da descendentz are black itz weird but itz true n if da sire has fawn in his descendent but his blue n da dam is black da black dam could throw out fawns 2 itz a lot u can learn I mean u never stop learning about dogs this pitbullz are amazing thatz why I have 1 well I might not know as much as yall but im learning lil by lil n reading what yall have 2 say helps a lot thankz yall


No you are correct, the blue coloring is a dilluted black.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

MACK1 said:


> my blue butthead boy had puppies with a black blue bitch n they all came out blue


don't you mean " n _dey_ all came out blue?


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

GnarlyBlue said:


> don't you mean " n _dey_ all came out blue?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :clap: :clap:


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

If you want black, Eli is the way to go.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Im not positive but i think jeep has alot of black dogs my female is jeep and shes dark brown and black both of her parents were black as well hope this helped


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

GnarlyBlue said:


> don't you mean " n _dey_ all came out blue?


he he:hammer:


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

What use to be white oak biters, can't remember their new version of their name, they will sell you a black dog for sure not gamedogs but game bred dogs that would make excellent conformation dog!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

its still White Oak Biters.

INDEX.HTM


----------



## frmny2ns (Nov 23, 2008)

my pit is all black but im still trying to figure out the bloodline lol


----------



## MACK1 (Dec 30, 2008)

The only way ur gonna know whatz ur dog bloodline is if u got his paper work meaning his pedigree 2 know what da sire and the dams blood line comes from with out that u can't really know what blood line ur dog comes from


----------

